# Molly...a great horse story :)



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

I had to share this with you. It is a neat story.










Meet Molly. She's a gray speckled pony who was abandoned by her owners when Katrina hit southern Louisiana, USA . She spent weeks on her own before finally being rescued and taken to a farm where abandoned animals were stockpiled. While there, she was attacked by a pit bull terrier, and almost died. Her gnawed right front leg became infected and her vet went to LSU for help. But LSU was overwhelmed, and this pony was a welfare case. You know how that goes.

But after surgeon Rustin Moore met Molly, he changed his mind. He saw how the pony was careful to lie down on different sides so she didn't seem to get sores, and how she allowed people to handle her. She protected her injured leg. She constantly shifted her weight, and didn't overload her good leg. She was a smart pony with a serious survival ethic.

Moore agreed to remove her leg below the knee and a temporary artificial limb was built. Molly walked out of the clinic and her story really begins there.

"This was the right horse and the right owner," Moore insists. Molly happened to be a one-in-a-million patient. She's tough as nails, but sweet, and she was willing to cope with pain. She made it obvious she understood (that) she was in trouble. The other important factor, according to Moore , is having a truly committed and compliant owner who is dedicated to providing the daily care required over the lifetime of the horse.

Molly's story turns into a parable for life in post-Katrina Louisiana . The little pony gained weight, her mane felt a comb. A human prosthesis designer built her a leg.

The prosthetic has given Molly a whole new life, Allison Barca DVM, Molly's regular vet, reports. And she asks for it! She will put her little limb out, and come to you and let you know that she wants you to put it on. Sometimes she wants you to take it off too." And sometimes, Molly gets away from Barca. "It can be pretty bad when you can't catch a three-legged horse", she laughs.

Most important of all, Molly has a job now. Kay, the rescue farm owner, started taking Molly to shelters, hospitals, nursing homes, rehabilitation centers. Anywhere she thought that people needed hope. Wherever Molly went, she showed people her pluck. She inspired people. And she had a good time doing it.

"It's obvious to me that Molly had a bigger role to play in life", Moore said, "She survived the hurricane, she survived a horrible injury, and now she is giving hope to others." 

"She's not back to normal," Barca concluded, "but she's going to be better. To me, she could be a symbol for New Orleans itself."










This is Molly's most recent prosthesis. The bottom photo shows the ground surface that she stands on, which has a smiley face embossed in it. Wherever Molly goes, she leaves a smiley hoof print behind!









=


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I just love this story...humans messing with nature in a good way. I just wish I could meet Molly.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Snipes, thank you for this great story. I had been feeling so bad about the little filly at the Kentucky Derby and this story makes me feel better.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Snipes, thank you for this great story. * I had been feeling so bad about the little filly at the Kentucky Derby and this story makes me feel better.


* DITTO, this reminded me immediately of the Kentucky Derby filly..

Thanks for sharing such positive story.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

What a wonderful story of survival and hope!!

Molly, you are truly a role model for your species!! May you live long and have a wonderful life!!

With LOVE, HUGS and SCRITCHES

Shi


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

What a wonderful story. I needed this to remind me that maybe there are STILL a few humans in the world that do care... about more than $$$$$.


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Awww what a very brave sweet horse and such an inspiring story!

Thanks so much for sharing this heart-warming story!

Lindi


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

What a Precious pony! You were right Charis, I do love this story, especially after what was done at the Kentucky Derby.

Here's to you little Molly! May you live a long healthy and happy life.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Great story.  
Many thanks for sharing it with us.

Cindy


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

What a great story and the people who are caring for her I wish we had more of. 



> I had been feeling so bad about the little filly at the Kentucky Derby


Agree, very sad.


----------

